# Any idea what kind of bird this is?



## Jody Hawk (May 14, 2008)

I ran right over this bird this morning going turkey hunting. It was just sitting in the middle of the road in downtown Madison this morning around 5:30 am. I turned around and got it out of the road so it wouldn't get killed by a car and released it in some bushes close by. It was slightly smaller that a wild bobwhite quail. Any guesses?


----------



## biggtruxx (May 14, 2008)

brown thrasher?


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 14, 2008)

biggtruxx said:


> brown thrasher?



Not quite. It's bigger than a brown thrasher now and it's just a chick.


----------



## dawg2 (May 14, 2008)

It looks like a grouse to me.


----------



## Golden BB (May 14, 2008)

I'm going Pharaoh Quail.


----------



## SGaither (May 14, 2008)

Looking at the beak it appears to be a bird of prey.  I would guess a hawk chick of some kind.  Is the bird injured in any way?  Obviously you didn't run over it with your tire as it is not squashed.


----------



## dawg2 (May 14, 2008)

Golden BB said:


> I'm going Pharaoh Quail.



I think you are right.


----------



## GADUCKTHRASHER (May 14, 2008)

Looks like a pharoah quail to me, there are several people around Madison that raise these.  A guy that I use to work with brother in law raises these in chicken houses.  He is off of 278 like going toward the Redlands.


----------



## jkoch (May 14, 2008)

bob white hen chick


----------



## shawn mills (May 14, 2008)

looks like a baby red tail hawk with the feather markings, big feet and curved beak


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (May 14, 2008)

its the 
Pharaoh Quail


----------



## Beagle Boy (May 14, 2008)

"Hooty….Whoooooooooo," looks like the Red Crested Web Footed Lake Loon


----------



## matthewsman (May 14, 2008)

*it is,,*



turkeyhunter835 said:


> its the
> Pharaoh Quail



Pharoh B1 quail
We used to raise them..Sexualy mature at 6 wks and incubates 16 days


----------



## EON (May 14, 2008)

Beak and feet say hawk, possiably a red tail but not sure.


----------



## Buck (May 14, 2008)

No clue, Jody...  My initial thought was quail, but now I am as confused as I guess you are based on all these other opinions...


----------



## Handgunner (May 14, 2008)

Beagle Boy said:
			
		

> "Hooty….Whoooooooooo," looks like the Red Crested Web Footed Lake Loon




I'm glad I wasn't the only one thinking that!


----------



## BirdNut (May 14, 2008)

*I think Pharaoh Quail also*

It ahs a quail like body and looks like the pics posted above to me

It seems hawk chicks are a universally homely lot.  Below are some 26 day old Red Tail Hawk chicks from 

www.nps.gov/pinn/planyourvisit/advisory.htm

also, some cooper hawks chicks, not sure on age, (From www.islandnet.com/.../121_banding_hawks.htm) but you definitely wouldn't want to take one to the prom, particularly the one on the far right, looks like in need of caffeine or perhaps more intensive pharmaceutical help:

And the third is a sharp-shinned hawk with chicks...

Finally, I think most of the hawk species migrate north to raise their young, but not sure on this


----------



## dawg2 (May 14, 2008)

A hawk?  Are you guys serious?  It is not a hawk.


----------



## BirdNut (May 14, 2008)

On second glance, it is actually the rare carnivorous Vampire Emu.  Jody you are very lucky you threw that thing in the bushes before it ripped your jugulars out.


----------



## Corey (May 14, 2008)

dinner?


----------



## shawn mills (May 14, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> A hawk?  Are you guys serious?  It is not a hawk.


 Are you looking at the curved hawk type bill on that chick???????


----------



## SGaither (May 14, 2008)

If you found this in downtown Madison I'd say it could be a quail as there is a dog trainer who lives not too far from the square and it could have been a training aid that got free.  I still think it may be some type of hawk as I have never seen a quail of any kind with a curved beak.  Curved beaks are found on birds of prey so they can tear the meat from their prey.


----------



## Golden BB (May 14, 2008)

Round beak of a PHARAOH quail.






















Please tell me you guys aren't serious about a baby bird of prey ???


----------



## briguyz71 (May 14, 2008)

Looks like a quail to me. I think quail are birds of prey, they sure like to attack me when I go to feed mine. 
Bri


----------



## huntchesies (May 14, 2008)

why don't you just keep it for a few days and wait and see what it really is.


----------



## shawn mills (May 14, 2008)

until today i ve never seen a pharoah quail. then again, Ive never seen a baby redtail. lookin at the pics posted i formally withdraw my bird of prey opinion and am jumping on king tuts quail.


----------



## dawg2 (May 14, 2008)

shawn mills said:


> Are you looking at the curved hawk type bill on that chick???????



Yes, I am and did.  I have had a hawk 2" from my face.  It is not a hawk.


----------



## dawg2 (May 14, 2008)

shawn mills said:


> until today i ve never seen a pharoah quail. then again, Ive never seen a baby redtail. lookin at the pics posted i formally withdraw my bird of prey opinion and am jumping on king tuts quail.



I just saw your post!


----------



## dawg2 (May 14, 2008)

BirdNut said:


> On second glance, it is actually the rare carnivorous Vampire Emu.  Jody you are very lucky you threw that thing in the bushes before it ripped your jugulars out.



They are not found in GA, it would have to be the EASTERN rare carnivorous Vampire Emu.


----------



## tom turkey 2x2 (May 14, 2008)

*nO QUAIL HUNTING*

I will make a note not to ever go quail hunting with all the ones that say hawk, they may let the quail fly and shoot the hawk!


----------



## John F Hughes (May 14, 2008)

Yes, I will gave a free quail hunt in oct. too some of you in oct. and I will use game chicks for quail.  LOL!!!!!  Pharaoh quail, today and the next 100yrs.


----------



## Juan De (May 15, 2008)

Well guys i don't know but if I had to guess I would say it is the Redbreasted South American  Yak, @ full maturity they resemble the Buggling of an Elk, Had the privilage of finding one that migrated North when doing a little Duck hunting last year, will really make you jump when you set up under the trees that they have roosted in.


----------



## ALLBEEF (May 15, 2008)

Pharoah Quail for sure!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 15, 2008)

This is a female bobwhite quail that is only about 1/2-3/4 grown.  It may have flown into the path of another vehicle and been struck as for the reason that it was still in the roadway.  They tend to begin moving very early in the mornings.  The brownish streak that is over the eye and trails to the back of its head is the marking of a hen bird whereas, if this streak was a very whitish color, it would indicate a male bobwhite quail.  The beaks are always curved somewhat on bobwhite quail but that doesn't indicate anything to do with it being a bird of prey in this instance.


----------



## SGaither (May 15, 2008)

OK so shoot me I was wrong; not the first time and won't be the last.  I have never seen a pharaoh quail but imagine I'd like to shoot at them and eat em.

Did someone offer to take me hunting?  When are we going?


----------



## Birdfinder (May 15, 2008)

pharaoh quail for sure


----------



## ejm (May 15, 2008)

I'll go along with young hen bobwhite. Young quail have the hooked bill for extracting themselves from the egg, reason peeking is a concern with raising young quail.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 19, 2008)

Ejm,
Over the years, my Dad raised over 500-1000 bobwhite quail and this photo is identical to a 1/2 - 3/4 grown age female bird.  My Dad was a very avid quail hunter and he worked for the Georgia D.O.T., Engineering section for about 30 years.  The Engineering crew did all of the surveying and in doing so his crew found many quail nest-sites that were in the way of new highways being built.  Many of these were along the original layout route of I-20 from Augusta to Atlanta.  These nests would have been destroyed due to construction and habitat destruction.  Any time that a nest was found, he very carefully brought the eggs home and incubated them until they hatched.  He then raised them as a "covey" until such time that he went back and released them together into the wild and re-established coveys in the original areas that they were from.  Back in the 50's, 60's, and 70's,  thankfully there were not fire-ants and coyotes like in todays outdoors.  This kept the life cycle going and replenished the quail.  These birds had all the characteristics of wild birds and flew as such.  They surely were not like the pen raised birds that you see today which in many cases will only fly 20-50 yards when flushed.   My Dad believed in quail conservation long before the "Quail Unlimited" came to be such a popular thing.  He always trained his dogs to be top notch and he had such sharp eyes and reflexes, he could out-shoot any other hunter around.  I consider my eyes to be pretty darn good and that is why my avatar reflects Eagle Eye 444 (My largest caliber rifle is a 444 Marlin)but my Dad's eyes were much better than mine.  Thankfully, he taught me some really helpful ways to spot wildlife much easier in the woods.


----------



## John F Hughes (May 19, 2008)

I don't have a phd or a ba and sometime don't know my name but I know QUAILS .PD1 not a bobwhite hen, its a male ( PD1 ) some may call '
em' COTURNIX  START LAYING EGGS AT 6WKS OLD AND HATCH IN 16DAYS . would love to take you guys quail hunting ( $50) a gun all the game chick you want too shoot.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 20, 2008)

John,
I will stick with my original assessment as to it being a female bobwhite quail.  The Coturnix that you have referred to has different markings down the top center of the head than the bird in question here.  The brownish marking around the side of this birds head shows it to be a female, whereas, the male bird has a much brighter white color band down each side of their head.  Granted, I haven't hunted quail in Douglas but I have hunted quail in many counties above I-16 northward to I-20 and on up toward more northern counties of Georgia.  I also remember an approx 22-24 day incubation process on all of the quail that my Dad raised as such.  I also remember releasing many, many quail that were identical to the bird in question here.


----------



## John F Hughes (May 20, 2008)

One thing about it, its a quail


----------



## Murphy (Jun 1, 2008)

Its a  Pharaoh Quail female the bobwhite are darker and smarter them dumb pharoahs won't hold a covey like a bobwhite. I have raised a many of them great eating not so great on a Darwin scale


----------



## timetohunt (Jun 1, 2008)

Whipporwill
http://www3.cesa10.k12.wi.us/Ecosystems/woodlands/birds/whippoorwill.htm
I used to see them a lot on the roads at cedar creek.


----------



## 12gamag (Jun 1, 2008)

Pharaoh Quail PERIOD!!! it aint a bobwhite, it aint a hawk. it is a pharaoh quail......lol-Im just a dumb ol country boy that dont know a whole lot but I do know my game birds.......

maybe this will be the thread killer


----------



## Murphy (Jun 1, 2008)

PharoahXLD1<BR>
The Coturnix Japonica. Sometimes called Japanese, Pharoah or Coturnix Quail. These quail hatch in 18 days and are full grown and laying eggs in 7 weeks. They can lay over 300 eggs per year.

Coturnix

If you are trying to decide whether to raise the Coturnix or bobwhite quail for sale to other breeders, food distributors, or directly to restaurants as a food item, you will find that the Coturnix quail is one of your best bets. It is ready for market at approximately eight weeks of age. These quail are also less disease prone and fewer health problems may be encountered with the Coturnix, although care should be taken to keep their environment clean and make sure you don’t place them under too much stress. Being migratory by nature, it may fly and never return or could just as easily and around and between your feet or the dog’s feet.

The Coturnix quail is one of the world's finest game birds. Its response to the hunter and dog is very similar to that of Bobwhite quails and it's ground holding and flushing behavior is the same as well. Where the Coturnix Quail differs from the Bobwhite Quail is in the feeding habits. Bobwhite Quail, for instance never leaves the place of its birth except under duress and normal migration periods, the Coturnix is entirely different. When the feed runs out, covies will burst up and individual birds will scatter looking for food. NOTE TO HUNTERS: A Coturnix Quail that has been caged can have their flight wings in three days, where as the Bobwhite Quail can take up to four weeks.

This Quail has been known by many different names. Early Americans settlers who raised Coturnix knew it as the Bible Quail. Later, imported Coturnix from Germany became known as the German Quail. Importation's from Japan since World War II are known as Japanese Quail. One list includes approximately 100 names that are used or have been used throughout the world including the King's Quail, the Emperor's Quail, the Tsar's Quail, the Mediterranean Quail, the Holy Land Quail and the Nile Quail, all applying to the same Coturnix Quail.

The name Pharaoh's Quail is becoming a popular title. Earliest Egyptian murals depict this Quail and indicate it was valued as an important source of food for the Egyptians who constructed the Pyramids and other monuments to the Pharaohs. One or more of the Egyptian hieroglyphic characters is certainly the likeness of this Quail. There are Bible references and Roman writings substantiating the Egyptian records of great flocks of the bird propagating in Egypt in the days of the Pharaohs.

Males have a brick red or golden cast to their breast feathers and have a very distinctive crow that occasionally sounds like they are telling someone to "LOOK AT ME". Males are also known to be aggressive. Females have cream with brown speckled breast feathers. Her size can be up to 20% larger than the male. She also has her own distinctive sound that is similar to the chirping of a cricket. And don't let the myth that females are docile fool you, I've been pecked at by more females than by males. The eggs are creamy tan, sometimes with a bluish hue, boldly blotched and spotted in a rich brown. Some eggs also appear to be coated with a chalky haze. We've tried adjusting the calcium and other minerals with these hens and still wind up with frosted eggs.

For feed we use Turkey Starter for both the chicks (ground through a food processor) and adults. Millet, fine seed, greens, and grit are added for treats. These birds require 16 hours of light for best egg production. Crumbled boiled egg is also served. I recycle hatched and cracked eggs by washing, drying, and crushing the shells up in the processor and adding it to my breeding trios for the calcium content.

When cleaning quail, try immersing them in 135 degree water for 10 seconds and the feathers will slide off with ease.

Incubation is for 17-18 days at 99.7F (40.6C)with a wet bulb of 84-86F (31.2-32.4C). Increase the humidity to a wet bulb of 90-92F (34.8-36C) on the 15th day. Brood at 95F (37.8C) and lower the temperature by 5 degrees F each week until fully feathered.

The Coturnix Quail is mature at six weeks of age, and will begin to lay eggs at seven weeks.


----------



## Murphy (Jun 1, 2008)

12gamag said:


> Pharaoh Quail PERIOD!!! it aint a bobwhite, it aint a hawk. it is a pharaoh quail......lol-Im just a dumb ol country boy that dont know a whole lot but I do know my game birds.......
> 
> maybe this will be the thread killer



I was typing this while you made the post 
It should be killed now


----------

